# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  فهارس مكتبة الأسكوريال

## أحمد البكري

Derenbourg, Hartwig – Renaud, H.P.J.- Lévi-Provençal, E., _Les manuscrits arabes de l’Escurial_.- Paris : Ernest Leroux : Paul Geuthner, 1884-1928.- 3 v. 

*Tomo I*
http://rbme.patrimonionacional.es/ge...-_OCR-(1).aspx
Parte 2/12 (pdf)
http://rbme.patrimonionacional.es/ge...-_OCR-(2).aspx

Parte 3/12 (pdf)
http://rbme.patrimonionacional.es/ge...-_OCR-(3).aspx

Parte 4/12 (pdf) 
http://rbme.patrimonionacional.es/ge...-_OCR-(4).aspx

Parte 5/12 (pdf) 
http://rbme.patrimonionacional.es/ge...-_OCR-Par.aspx


*Tomo II* Parte 6/12 (pdf) 
http://rbme.patrimonionacional.es/ge..._OCR-Part.aspx

Parte 7/12 (pdf) 
http://rbme.patrimonionacional.es/ge..._OCR--(1).aspx

Parte 8/12 (pdf) 
http://rbme.patrimonionacional.es/ge..._OCR--(2).aspx

Parte 9/12 (pdf) 
http://rbme.patrimonionacional.es/ge..._OCR--(3).aspx


*Tomo III* Parte 10/12 (pdf) 
http://rbme.patrimonionacional.es/ge...II-ParteI.aspx

Parte 11/12 (pdf) 
http://rbme.patrimonionacional.es/ge...I-ParteII.aspx

Parte 12/12 (pdf) 
http://rbme.patrimonionacional.es/ge...-ParteIII.aspx




Cano Ledesma, Aurora, _Indizaci&oacute;n de los manuscritos &aacute;rabes de El Escorial_.- San Lorenzo de El Escorial : Ediciones Escurialenses, 1996-2004.- 3 v. 
Tomo I (pdf) 
http://rbme.patrimonionacional.es/ge...bes_-t--I.aspx

Tomo II (pdf) 
http://rbme.patrimonionacional.es/ge...es_-t--II.aspx

Tomo III (pdf) 
http://rbme.patrimonionacional.es/ge...s_-t--III.aspx

VV.AA (Justel, Vajda, Garc&iacute;a Arenal) Complementos al Cat&aacute;logo de Manuscritos &Aacute;rabes 
Volumen I (pdf) 
http://rbme.patrimonionacional.es/ge..._-Justel).aspx

Volumen II (pdf) 
http://rbme.patrimonionacional.es/ge..._-Jus-(1).aspx

Volumen III (pdf) 
http://rbme.patrimonionacional.es/ge..._-Jus-(2).aspx

----------


## أبو محمد بن عيسى آل مبارك

شكر الله لك وأجزل مثوبتك.

----------


## السناري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، شكرا لكم، أود أن أسأل الأستاذ أحمد البكري، عن مكان حفظ أصل هذا الكتاب في أي مكتبة خاصة أو عامة هو محفوظ ؟

----------

